# Snow Tandem Plans Book - taking orders



## T70MkIII (Oct 21, 2010)

Village Press has started taking orders for the much awaited "Build the Snow" book (on backorder unfortunately):

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/2256


----------



## hink233 (Dec 2, 2010)

T70MkIII  said:
			
		

> Village Press has started taking orders for the much awaited "Build the Snow" book (on backorder unfortunately):
> 
> https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/2256


I ordered one the last part of October and got it within 10 days
hink233


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 2, 2010)

I ordered one in Nov. and got it in 10 days also. Very good book.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Ordered mine last week ! No plans to build one, but I'm sure there's ALL kindsa tips & tricks in there. Plus it's a darn cool looking engine !!

Search on YouTube for video's of the real Snow engine running !!


----------

